# Earl Scheib, The Magic 8 Ball and other deep US stuff foreigners don't understand... LOL



## Gary Moore

O, Earl Scheib, why hast thou forsaken me!  

What time is it when the Eight Ball says signs point to Mu! 

Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> O, Earl Scheib, why hast thou forsaken me!
> 
> What time is it when the Eight Ball says signs point to Mu!
> 
> Seek and ye shall find.


Magic 8 Ball says, "You Won't Care"


----------



## Gary Moore

ModFather said:


> Magic 8 Ball says, "You Won't Care"


"The existentialist knows, but does not hope that he is assigned the Delivery Experience Specialist named 'Godot.' " - _not_ Sartre.


----------



## Michael Russo

ModFather said:


> @Michael Russo , you have to be somewhat of an intellectual to understand this series of posts. The Magic 8 Ball was a children's toy from years gone by. @Gary Moore and I remember. It was black and about the size of a large grapefruit. You would ask a question, turn the ball over, and an answer would magically appear in the window. So if someone would ask, for example, "will the Showrooms have half meter square color samples you can take home?" The Magic 8 Ball might answer, "yes", "no" or "you won't care." I'm sorry if this was too deep for you. You do have to be be a certain age group and have grown up in the US to understand.
> (...)
> May I suggest and humbly recommend that this series of posts be relocated to the "Magic 8 Ball" or "Earl Scheib" thread in off topic. You do that and I will voluntarily delete this response. Deal? Thank you.


@ModFather , my goal in life, I realize this now, is actually to create special new threads in offtopic to accommodate conversations between wisemen I could never understand.

I would add, for the record, that I knew about the Magic 8 Ball, though the ones I saw were nowhere near the size of a large grapefruit... yet then again, this was in Europe so we probably got the short end of the stick... 

Now Earl Scheib?? I admit it, never heard of the guy...


----------



## Badback

The price went up:


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> @ModFather , my goal in life, I realize this now, is actually to create special new threads in offtopic to accommodate conversations between wisemen I could never understand.


Why should we listen to old people


----------



## Badback

ModFather said:


> Why should we listen to old people


Because we will take away your lollipops if you don't.


----------



## ModFather

Badback said:


> The price went up


Welcome @Badback , someone else who understands. Good to see you check in.


----------



## Michael Russo

ModFather said:


> Why should we listen to old people





Badback said:


> Because we will take away your lollipops if you don't.





ModFather said:


> Welcome @Badback , someone else who understands. Good to see you check in.


You guys make me feel like I just came out of high school...


----------



## ModFather

Oh Dog, how I miss those commercials from the likes of Earl Scheib and Cal Worthington Ford in Long Beach. One of my proudest moments was when I appeared with Cal as a child in this commercial. But this commercial by Cal was even more hair raising.

Those were the days of GREAT automotive advertising!


----------



## Michael Russo

ModFather said:


> (...) One of my proudest moments was when I appeared with Cal as a child in this commercial. (...)


Wow. And this was just after you had learned how to walk? Wasn't that red shirt a tad too big on you though?


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> Wow. And this was just after you had learned how to walk? Wasn't that red shirt a tad too big on you though?


RED SHIRT! I will NEVER forget my first ride on a train! I traveled from Fresno to Topeka Kansas on the Santa Fe Chief with my parents to visit my maternal grandparents. My mother bought me a new solid bright red shirt for the trip (I am an Aries and red is my favorite color). I never took off that shirt and I didn't sleep once during that 3 day trip. I spent all my time in wide eyed amazement up in the "Dome Car" watching the marvels of the world pass by in front of me. I never did see any wild Indians, now known as "first nation, host country, indigenous peoples." and that was my only disappointment.

I was 8 years old.


----------



## Gary Moore

ModFather said:


> first ride on a train


My first ride on a train was at eight years old as well. My mother's father was the treasurer of the New York Central Mutual Association, in the railway insurance business. My grandparents took my brother and I to see Niagara Falls. On the way back to Ohio, our train hit a car which trying to beat the train over the crossing. The train was stopped for a half hour. My grandfather went out to see what the hold up was. I remember the look he had on his face when he returned.

Back in the days when there were steam trains, my grandmother would take us to the tracks in Cleveland and have us put pennies upon them. We'd get back and watch the train go by. Then, my grandmother would fetch the pennies, cool them off by tossing them in her handkerchief and blowing on them, to show them to us in their flattened condition, and tell us that we're even not made of metal. Stay away from trains!

Those Cal's car commercials are great. We built Firebirds and Vegas at the Lordstown Assembly Plant in Ohio. I spot welded rocker panel reinforcement sub-assemblies for Firebird convertibles there during the 1967 model year. Every time I came across one that was wrecked, I looked to see if my welds had held. They did. You can tell a Lordstown-built vehicle by the code "U" in the VIN number.

It means a lot to me to see Tesla going for five-star safety ratings. The Ohio Highway Patrol made a safety film called Signal Thirty to be show to traffic offenders. "Signal Thirty" is the call code for a traffic fatality. It's hard stuff to watch, but it delivers the message of what highway safety is all about.


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> Back in the days when there were steam trains, my grandmother would take us to the tracks in Cleveland and have us put pennies upon them.


Yep, we did that too, but no gramma around! It is was four of us, my brother and I and friends, a brother/brother combo too. Now that was fun - no video games, no TV, no cel phones, no drug dealers - just kids doing kid stuff. Then we would go swimming in the irrigation ditch. But you had to be careful because there was often broken glass bottles in the mud at the bottom of the ditch.



> We built Firebirds and Vegas at the Lordstown Assembly Plant in Ohio.


I owned a Vega once and once was enough. Aluminum engine block.........oh dear, what a piece of detritus!



> The Ohio Highway Patrol made a safety film called Signal Thirty to be show to traffic offenders


Yeah, they made us sit through those films in high school. GROSS! But that didn't stop Joe Lowden from borrowing Ken what's his name's car for a Saturday night beer run. Joe was DUI and crashed the car into a telephone pole at high speed. He was DOA at the scene. The PD hauled the smashed car to the front of the high school and left it there for a week. BRUTAL!


----------



## Gary Moore

ModFather said:


> Aluminum engine block.


I had a metallurgy professor at GMI. The guy totally despised aluminium. You'd dared not mention the element's name in his classroom.

Sadly, I had a Vega too. It was obviously a bad idea to bolt iron heads onto aluminum blocks.

When we had built the pre-production pilot Vegas at Lordstown, John DeLorean, who was then head of Chevrolet, came to see them. They had to explain to him, after he had asked about where the radiator pet**** was, that the cost engineers had deleted it from the design and had put that crazy stuff into the owner's manual about changing your antifreeze using a turkey baster. (The look on his face was priceless.)

Our knock-off of the Fiat 124 did not outshine the original.


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> Our knock-off of the Fiat 124 did not outshine the original.


This is hilarious! When I returned to the US I bought a brand new Fiat 124 Sport Coupe in bright red from Kitchen Motors in Visalia with my severance pay. Loved the looks of that car but did not love the annual valve jobs that were required and the red paint that totally crapped out after one year. So I got rid of that and purchased the Vega in green. Strike Two! I was unlucky in cars but lucky in love, so I feel fortunate, same wonderful wife after all these years. Her paint job is holding up well, her block is top notch but does require periodic servicing.


----------



## Badback

My OTHER (mostly human female companion) requires a weekly trip to a Mexican restaurant to replace her beans and rice.

Can I now get the AWARD for most off topic comment?


----------



## Gary Moore

I have a history of not coloring between the lines. At college, I was the cartoonist for the school newspaper, The Administration forced me into early retirement due to my depiction of the dean of students.

In other gender news, I tried to keep from having the steering linkage fall off my first installment for as long as I could (28 years). I know I should stop typing now for countless reasons. As Frost said, I took the road less traveled. Curses and blessings are like the two sides of the reversible silk dragon jacket which I once wore as a young child.

My burgundy Vega was superseded by a black Chevy Monza Spyder. I had to reorder it because the paint job of the original one that I ordered is notorious in Lordstown history. The Old Man made it the focus of the weekly quality control meeting. Then, someone at the meeting said that it was an employe order. The Old Man responded that we don't do favors for ourselves, so the misbegotten thing then sat in no-man's land for days. I indeed had to call in the favor of a friend to get the ugly thing shipped out, so I could decline it at the dealership. Due to the Old Man's comment, everyone in paint repair thought the red spider decal on its hood was fatally radioactive. 

I forget whether I told you before, @Badback , but the father-in-law of my EE brother in Minnesota used to live in Prior Lake. That brother is a chip designer for IBM, but of course as you know, in Rochester, if you don't work for Blue, the other winning bet is Mayo.


----------



## Badback

Gary Moore said:


> I have a history of not coloring between the lines. At college, I was the cartoonist for the school newspaper, The Administration forced me into early retirement due to my depiction of the dean of students.
> 
> In other gender news, I tried to keep from having the steering linkage fall off my first installment for as long as I could (28 years). I know I should stop typing now for countless reasons. As Frost said, I took the road less traveled. Curses and blessings are like the two sides of the reversible silk dragon jacket which I once wore as a young child.
> 
> My burgundy Vega was superseded by a black Chevy Monza Spyder. I had to reorder it because the paint job of the original one that I ordered is notorious in Lordstown history. The Old Man made it the focus of the weekly quality control meeting. Then, someone at the meeting said that it was an employe order. The Old Man responded that we don't do favors for ourselves, so the misbegotten thing then sat in no-man's land for days. I indeed had to call in the favor of a friend to get the ugly thing shipped out, so I could decline it at the dealership. Due to the Old Man's comment, everyone in paint repair thought the red spider decal on its hood was fatally radioactive.
> 
> I forget whether I told you before, @Badback , but the father-in-law of my EE brother in Minnesota used to live in Prior Lake. That brother is a chip designer for IBM, but of course as you know, in Rochester, if you don't work for Blue, the other winning bet is Mayo.


Unfortunately, Prior Lake is a very big place, especially if you have to walk. There isn't much for social interaction, so the only people that I meet are merchants and such. Maybe we should start a Prior Lake EE club, we could get together on weekends and make schematics.


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

Those Earl Schibe and Cal commercials - remind me how much I hate going to Dealers to buy a car. What can you trust? Where the pet**** is? I so much like the Tesla forum, and can see why the "establishment" want to continue to have sufficient cash flow to buy these ads for idiots. Will a monkey/elephant really persuade you to buy a car? Must have worked, or they would not have repeated.


----------



## Gary Moore

ModFather said:


> periodic servicing


My paternal grandfather liked doing maintenance, right up until those nonagenarian days, when he decided that he did not want to go on any more.

He always had been a mystery to me, so like a cat, I insisted upon digging up the answers for things of which my grandfather would never speak to me in life, things which were unknown even to my father.

It seems now that my surname is one which my grandfather had stolen as an alias from the first girl to pass through Ellis Island, an Irish gal whose shining statue he had encountered at age five.

I learned that by the age of nineteen, my grandfather was a widower and the parent of a deceased child, taking care of his also orphaned, younger brothers. (Freedom meant that he had lied about his age to first marry, because he did not want a legal guardian of any form.)

So, I went even further into past European darkness to explore his father, and the story kept getting more and more incredible. My great-grandfather in Bavaria was not a legally legitimate person, and his prosperous father's surname is the one which churches had given to foundlings.

As with all genealogies, eventually the answers are those only lost to history.

Life is like a mystery movie into which we walk, unaware of the plot line. Once you get enough clues, it begins to make sense, or it does not.


----------



## ModFather

AZ Desert Driver said:


> Those Earl Schibe and Cal commercials - remind me how much I hate going to Dealers to buy a car. What can you trust? Where the pet**** is? I so much like the Tesla forum, and can see why the "establishment" want to continue to have sufficient cash flow to buy these ads for idiots. Will a monkey/elephant really persuade you to buy a car? Must have worked, or they would not have repeated.


Welcome @AZ Desert Driver ! You have to be over 90 y.o. and suffer from dementia to participate here, so you have come to the right place!

I agree that the traditional auto dealer sales technique is quickly becoming a welcome relic of the past. It was excruciating for me to participate in the well choreographed ballet of purchasing a car at the dealer. It was like Kabuki Theater! I truly believe that specifying a car, ordering that car, and purchasing that car over the Internet (Tesla style) is the future. Showrooms will only exist to allow interaction with the model you are interested in and a 'splainer answering your questions. But even that will evolve to questions being answered over the Internet by a computer named something like "Elon" or "Trevor" or "Michael of HUD".

The thing about Scheib and Cal commercials was the entertainment value. We could sit at home and laugh at ourselves without actually participating. It was all great fun and both died very wealthy men because people did fall for the advertising scam. The only thing that comes close to those classic commercials today is Rob Cheng and his PCmatic virus protection commercials. CLASSIC!


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> Prior Lake is a very big place


Indeed it is.

I had to step away briefly to assist my former Renaissance Fair wench with drying the dogs. (Others on this forum are less likely than you to know who the comical characters Puke and Snot are.)

I have problems being taken seriously in pubs. I say things like I have an ex-brother-in-law and his son who have a small family business, developing Cray supercomputers. (I mean, who would buy that one?)

So, for the record, the enclosed are the aforesaid canines, getting dirty at Brushy Peak Regional Preserve in Livermore.

(My mother's father had a dark room in his basement, and he shot me multiple times as a kid.)


----------



## Badback

Gary Moore said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> I had to step away briefly to assist my former Renaissance Fair wench with drying the dogs. (Others on this forum are less likely than you to know who the comical characters Puke and Snot are.)
> 
> I have problems being taken seriously in pubs. I say things like I have an ex-brother-in-law and his son who have a small family business, developing Cray supercomputers. (I mean, who would buy that one?)
> 
> So, for the record, the enclosed are the aforesaid canines, getting dirty at Brushy Peak Regional Preserve in Livermore.
> 
> (My mother's father had a dark room in his basement, and he shot me multiple times as a kid.)


So, if I'm understanding correctly, your grandfather took you into a dark room and shot you. The reason that you are still here is that he couldn't see you.


----------



## Gary Moore

AZ Desert Driver said:


> Those Earl Schibe and Cal commercials - remind me how much I hate going to Dealers to buy a car. What can you trust? Where the pet**** is? I so much like the Tesla forum, and can see why the "establishment" want to continue to have sufficient cash flow to buy these ads for idiots. Will a monkey/elephant really persuade you to buy a car? Must have worked, or they would not have repeated.


It was hard enough for Henry Ford to put together the River Rouge Plant, and the laws of the several states were so varied, Henry did not have time to deal with that. Horse traders were about to go out of work, and they commonly succeeded in business by fibbing. The solution evolved of dealerships.

As a co-op student long ago, I traveled with a factory rep, having newly written an ap for mainframe that gave transportation records. The rep told me to keep quiet unless he gave me the sign to speak. The team of the unnamed dealership in the room rambled through tales of woe. The more their woe seemed to work, the more the fictions grew.

Finally the rep began to speak. How do you get brake fluid paint damage on the roof of a car that was shipped on the upper deck of a truck? His ending diatribe about the future business-or-lack-thereof choices to be considered are not well suited for family viewing.


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> So, if I'm understanding correctly, your grandfather took you into a dark room and shot you. The reason that you are still here is that he couldn't see you.


Precisely! It's all done with smoke and mirrors, and I've got the negatives to prove it.


----------



## Badback

Well, getting shot is certainly a negative. So, afterward, what developed?

This waiting for M3 does make the mind wander.


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> make the mind wander


Your wish is my command. So it is writ, and so it shall be done.

My zen is the custom-blended (I love that one) mix of a woman now living in a prefecture north of Tokyo and my reading Persig's_ Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance. _

(Was it a mere coincidence that I have traveled from Minnesota to the Bay Area and seem to have electroshock therapy in daily my regimen? Only James Taylor knows for sure. To each, their own zazen.)

The past is over, the future is quite over-the-hill, and the gift is currently called the present. (I hate these Tesla puns.)

Now as for what developed (besides my granddad's pic of the one-year-old personage still at my bedside) it is such that I would climb Stone Mountain in Georgia every Saturday for a while. There, I would meet Japanese tourists who did not speak English, but their outstretched cameras did all the talking. They wanted the shot with the skyline of Atlanta in the background. (What was I expecting, Tibetan monks?)

I much later drove my Chrysler Cirrus alone (it's that "Crazy" Ross Perot and his "Eagle's don't flock" motto, but let's not stray off into Willie's place or the memory of Glenn Frey--we'll never get out alive) to see the Corn Palace and Mount Rushmore. I saw a state trooper in the Dakota's with the bubble-gum machine on at the opposite side of the road. I could tell from the other biker staring at the sky that his companion was gone.

I saw a double rainbow in Rapid City. Later, searching, met a bison at a stop sign. I was glad that he was literate..

There's a place called Mammoth Site in Hot Springs, South Dakota. The big attraction there is the mammoth dig, where the little critters got all stuck-in-the-mud.

If you take the tour, the answer to the guide's question is that the fossils are all males. Forced out of the herds, they had to fend for themselves, and they just forgot to watch that first step.

When I arrived at Rushmore, of course I had my camera bag. It was midweek early, and the only other person there on the spot was (drum roll) Japanese.

He said he was a pro photog (one did not need to be Sherlock Holmes to observe the tripod, but we're talking me here).

He kindly offered to take me with Tom, George, Abe, and Teddy all kibitzing.

(Of course the photog was there, Karma wrote him into the script, free of charge.)

My son eventually drove the Cirrus off an embankment one Thanksgiving. He called to thank me for getting him to wear his seat belt. He had previously begun showing signs of listening when he had fallen constructing cell towers in the Carolina's.

Not everyone connects the safety strap. Testosterone may be hazardous to your health. Life is about connections.

So, that's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## ModFather

Badback said:


> Well, getting shot is certainly a negative. So, afterward, what developed?


A Candid Camera photo opportunity of a kid that looked like Alfalfa with a "what, me worry?" look on his face and Allen Funt was a better man for it.


----------



## Gary Moore

ModFather said:


> Allen Funt


I always liked the one where Mr. Funt stopped drivers with a road block and told them that Delaware was closed.

If you do not like country music or seeing that people were younger in the early Ninties, please avert your eyes from this Alan Jackson _Mercury Blues_ on Youtube; 




I remember when my father took his old Mercury to the Chevy dealership, and we drove home in a brand new two-tone 1953 Bel Air with those wide whitewalls.

Years went by. I once went to pick up my girl friend in that car, and the single brake master cylinder went out. I was yanking on the emergency hand brake, wondering if I should run the intersection at the bottom of the hill or try jamming the shifter into reverse. (I ran the intersection.)

My Dad once patched up the exhaust pipe with orange juice cans.

In the end, the bands on the Powerglide in it broke when I went to pick my Dad up at work. That's all she wrote.

How many listeners out there recall the Nash Cosmopolitan or the Hudson Hornet? (My daughter was once a DJ on WREK radio.)

There could be a lot of names put to rest if you cannot plug them in. It's not survival of the fittest, it's survival of those who fit the environment.


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> How many listeners out there recall the Nash Cosmopolitan or the Hudson Hornet?


Dog, this thread is great fun,so many jewels of wisdom hidden in each sentence, I don't know where to begin. I'm having a hard time keeping up with yous guys. But let me start here.

My best friend in high school drove a green Hudson Hornet. The best I could do was drive my Dad's '50 Chevy 2 dr. coupe work car. He was class valedictorian but he got his comeuppance one day when he drove his Hornet onto the track encircling the football field and did some circle track racing at full speed in the middle of the night. He got caught and received a verbal shellacking from the Principal. He went on to become a physician in toney Marin County and drove a green Lotus. And speaking of oddball cars, who can forget the Crossley and the Amphicar?


----------



## Gary Moore

My father was a fighter pilot who returned from WWII to marry the girl across the street, in a neighborhood of Cleveland, Ohio, that is gone now, because it was razed for the construction of I-90.

It's hard for the younger folks to imagine that during the war, new cars were not being built, let alone sold, because all the steel was going into the war effort.

In the 1950's, my mother's father got a Lincoln, so his neighbor, my father's father, bought a black Cadillac. The economy was booming, and America was making up for lost time.

My maternal grandfather eventually got a 1963 pink Lincoln with "suicide doors," the arrangement where the front and rear doors both open from the B-pillar, like this one.

So, I grew up hoping that I'd one day have a car like my grandfathers had, but that was like my hoping that I would have a vehicle like my first next door neighbor after I was married had driven in his job's work as a young man, a horse-drawn milk wagon.

If the past were frozen in time, we'd never go anywhere, but learning from history remains important as we move on.

My former Renaissance Fair wench is now an art and history docent. The DNA in people does not change much from one generation to the next, but culture and technology do so at an accelerating rate.


----------



## Badback

ModFather said:


> Someone asked in a thread here if we EV drivers thought (foolishly) that we as individuals were "saving the planet." The answer is "no". But when you look at the question from the standpoint of 40% x 80M cars = 32M EVs on the road within 5 years, the answer is a resounding "YES!"
> 
> The next step is to convert ALL recharging options (home and public) to solar..........now we are really talking turkey with regards to saving the planet! Another way that TESLA has a huge jump on the competition is that they are beginning to convert Superchargers to Solarchargers. Ain't no way the competition can keep up in the short term and most of them not even in the long term! I get all chicken skin being a pioneer and just thinking about it!


Regular or extra crispy?


----------



## ModFather

Badback said:


> Regular or extra crispy?


In the 808, we say chicken skin in pidgin rather than goosebumps. For example, "in 808, TESLA buss up da kine no holo holo an wanna beef, gib stink eye, or scrap at stoplight. I get all chicken skin when dey say rajah dat brah an trow me da shaka, Dey say you be primo at makai or eberywheres!. K' den brah, gotta holo holo an kau kau for tings broke da mouf. Shakas!"


----------



## Badback

The first car that we had, that I can remember was a 1950 Buick Special, Special meant not special, cheap:










Followed by a 1951 Studebaker. I felt stupid riding in this car, so my brother and I called it a Stupibaker. The jet intake in the nose made it go faster:










The car that I drove to college in 1962 was a 1952 Chevy De Lux:










The thing about the designation De Lux, Delux, etc. was that was the cheapest model. Go figure. Mine was pea soup green, yuck.
You had to get women drunk before they would get in it, then they would hide in the foot well if they saw anyone that knew them. It had a tire with a slow leak, that I couldn't afford to fix. But, I had a pump that went into a sparkplug hole. What a pain.


----------



## Badback

ModFather said:


> In the 808, we say chicken skin in pidgin rather than goosebumps. For example, "in 808, TESLA buss up da kine no holo holo an wanna beef, gib stink eye, or scrap at stoplight. I get all chicken skin when dey say rajah dat brah an trow me da shaka, Dey say you be primo at makai or eberywheres!. K' den brah, gotta holo holo an kau kau for tings broke da mouf. Shakas!"
> View attachment 2224


I didn't know that you were from India, you must get homesick.


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> De Lux


Holy pea soup, I've achieved enlightenment and see I've morphed into Archie Bunker ("Gee, our old LaSalle ran great...").

There was a metallic green Firebird color that was called inside the plant "baby caca green."

The Mad Men come up with the glorified names like "DeLux." If it's French, and it's called "of light" or "luxurious," it's got to be better for you, right? Fifty million Frenchmen can't be wrong!!!

At yet another former employer of mine, I spent some time in marketing, doing technical support. (Translation: Do not let the marketing reps lie to the customer by mistake, but if they are doing so because they cannot tell the truth due to a Consent Decree, then it falls under "all's fair in love and war." (You too can learn to think like a lawyer.)

The world of humans is no longer fully human, for better and for worse. (In fact, it never was all about us.) Machines do a lot of heavy lifting, in both force and thought. The system has a mind of its own.

It's not just swords that have two edges. Having better swords and climate changes gave us the Viking Age.

Skol, Vikings, let's go!!!


----------



## ModFather

Badback said:


> Followed by a 1951 Studebaker. I felt stupid riding in this car, so my brother and I called it a Stupibaker. The jet intake in the nose made it go faster:


The later Studebakers, including the one pictured above was designed by Raymond Loewy, a visionary like EM, way before his time. Loewy went on the design the Avanti. I had an opportunity to purchase a 1939 Studebaker Commander Business Coupe street rod about 4 or 5 years ago. Dog I loved that car (and still do). Unfortunately, we were a few thousand apart on the price. The car was an early modification and I could not afford to put the money into it that would update the car and still give his his asking price, so I passed.

Okay, @Badback what is the difference between a Business Coupe and a 2 dr, Coupe?

Edit: My wife's uncle owned a studebaker dealership in San Luis Obispo, long before I met him. He was a comedian and called them a Schtup-a-baker (Yiddish reference).


----------



## Gary Moore

The original Studebakers were literally electric.

The Avanti had no grill.

Of course, my Corvair had no grill either, so you cannot judge a book by its cover.

I once wanted to get an Avanti, but despite the several attempts to keep the Avanti being re-inCARnated, that never happened for me.

Now, I finally am in line to get my second car with no grill.

I ask critics why do they need a grill? Are they cooking steakim for Bastille Day? That's not exactly kosher.


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> I didn't know that you were from India, you must get homesick.


King K will get you if you don't watch out. Only guy I ever heard of who used volcanoes as weapons of war.


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> King K will get you if you don't watch out. Only guy I ever heard of who used volcanoes as weapons of war.


Off to "deep US stuff foreigners don't understand" thread you go!







(it's fun keeping him busy!)


----------



## Badback

ModFather said:


> The later Studebakers, including the one pictured above was designed by Raymond Loewy, a visionary like EM, way before his time. Loewy went on the design the Avanti. I had an opportunity to purchase a 1939 Studebaker Commander Business Coupe street rod about 4 or 5 years ago. Dog I loved that car (and still do). Unfortunately, we were a few thousand apart on the price. The car was an early modification and I could not afford to put the money into it that would update the car and still give his his asking price, so I passed.
> 
> Okay, @Badback what is the difference between a Business Coupe and a 2 dr, Coupe?
> 
> Edit: My wife's uncle owned a studebaker dealership in San Luis Obispo, long before I met him. He was a comedian and called them a Schtup-a-baker (Yiddish reference).


No back seat in the business coupe, space for carrying samples, literature, sales tools, etc.

BTW, about the Buick. If you bought the Special, you got only three portholes. You had to go to the Roadmaster to get four portholes.


----------



## Gary Moore

Michael Russo said:


> red shirt


I enjoy seeing you on other web venues not monkeying around and promoting reality.


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> You had to go to the Roadmaster to get four portholes.


My brother and I used to sit on the porch with our father and play the game of identifying and naming the next passing car first. Later, I used bondo to decrease the number of holes in cars.


----------



## Gary Moore

To show Europeans that America has not gone wholly xenophobic, the name of this prehistoric, semi-literate version of the drinking game is "Thumper!" How do you play it? "Categories!"

The bearish category called is "please, bear right or left--no taking your half out of the middle."

See if you can still tell left-hand-drive on the Big Island from right-hand-drive on the Emerald Isle.















Time's up! All beers down. The exam is over.

My father and my son are both southpaws, but I am not. Being only mildly dyslexic myself, I found that the main thing about right-hand driving that scared me the most was my returning to the Forty-Eight and keeping my 25% Irish driving content at bay.

It's just like driving in a mirror. I mean, who ever has cut themselves shaving???

(I still remember that time on a business trip that our driver got onto the Stemmons Freeway in Dallas in a non-traditional manner.)

So, how did your mileage vary???


----------



## EValuatED

ModFather said:


> I'm not sure, but I think they are driving all the way to the Promised Land via the Northern Route.
> 
> The Hotel California in Todos Santos, Mexico SWEARS they are the real deal. I have been there too many times to count and I will return.


Apparently, you never checked out.


----------



## Gary Moore

EValuatED said:


> Apparently, you never checked out.


We are all just prisoners here of our own device.


----------



## EValuatED

EValuatED said:


> Apparently, you never checked out.


(Don't worry, I've already reported my previous post as lame. )


----------



## EValuatED

Gary Moore said:


> We are all just prisoners here of our own device.


Exactly.


----------



## Gary Moore

EValuatED said:


> Exactly.


Don Henley is still mad that he got confused that wines are distilled spirits, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## EValuatED

Gary Moore said:


> Don Henley is still mad that he got confused that wines are distilled spirits, but it's the thought that counts.


Yes. Sometimes the boys of summer get the smugglers' blues.


----------



## Gary Moore

I just checked, and my fingers have amazed me by displaying that they still remember the lead in and rhythm ax parts of the original (not the flowery Spanish licks of the the Hell Freezes Over version by any means). 

Some dance to remember, some dance to forget.


----------



## ModFather

EValuatED said:


> (Don't worry, I've already reported my previous post as lame. )


Welcome EV ED, if your posts are lame, you are on the right thread! It drives the moderators nuts. That reminds me of a joke.

I walked into a run down bar along the waterfront the other day. I noticed a crusty old sailor standing at the bar by himself. He had a notably large belt buckle that was made to look like a ship's wheel from an old windjammer. I decided to strike up a conversation and said, "ahoy there, that's a remarkable belt buckle you have there!" The old salt looked at me with one squinty eye and replied, "Aye matey, that it be and it's driving me nuts."


----------



## EValuatED

ModFather said:


> Welcome EV ED, if your posts are lame, you are on the right thread! It drives the moderators nuts. That reminds me of a joke.
> 
> I walked into a run down bar along the waterfront the other day. I noticed a crusty old sailor standing at the bar by himself. He had a notably large belt buckle that was made to look like a ship's wheel from an old windjammer. I decided to strike up a conversation and said, "ahoy there, that's a remarkable belt buckle you have there!" The old salt looked at me with one squinty eye and replied, "Aye matey, that it be and it's driving me nuts."


Perfect. I'll fit right in!


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I have been trying to insert a comment as adept as the comments above. No joy. But I have had a wonderful time remembering Nash, Ramblers, Studabakers, caca green and all those other wonderful ramblings. Thanks Mod and Gary for the trip down memory lane - and the challenge to keep up!!


----------



## Gary Moore

It's possible that Mod and I are not adept, and we've just had too much ale. They've dumbed down the game of Thumper in our days. You no longer need to know categories, you just need to recall your hand gestures for you and for those of someone else who is still in the game.


----------



## EValuatED

Only a little off topic, for those who remember comedian George Wallace, apparently (1) he now owns an MX, and (2) he hasn't changed a bit (you'll see!)... Jalopnik article here.


----------

